
Ask HN: Remote Embedded Software Developer - maezup
I&#x27;ve got experience as an on-site embedded software developer, but I would like to try working remotely maybe as a freelancer. Does anyone have experience with working this way, is it even possible ? When developing software for hardware platforms it is often necessary to have hardware on desk to debug it for example with oscilloscope or just to hook up wires to program it. This is rather troublesome when working remotely. Are there any companies that are willing to hire embedded software developers remotely and e.g. send them target hardware to work on ?
======
davismwfl
So I started at a startup 3.5 years ago as an embedded developer and I was on
the opposite coast from them in the U.S. So yes, companies do hire that way. I
have what I feel is a key advantage for that scenario however, in that I have
a full hardware debugging setup which helps to eliminate a lot of objections
or concerns. e.g. I have an oscilloscope, lots of misc programmers (JTAG etc),
desktop variable power supplies, power load testers, soldering workstation, a
microscope etc. I even have a small reflow oven. So essentially the only thing
I needed was their specific hardware and schematics so I could be productive.

I am not saying you need all that to get a remote embedded job, but it just
removes a lot of objections if you don't need them to fully set you up. And as
a freelancer it becomes kinda important that you are self sufficient. I also
don't think all that is necessary just for a firmware job either of course,
but it never hurts. If you want to freelance, I feel your tooling is your
responsibility and they should be getting target hardware to you and that's
it.

One other aspect to it, I sold them a little on it back then but I truly
believe in it. If we can work remotely on hardware and make it right then we
have solved a lot of the remote debugging/support issues that usually pop up
when you start shipping hardware. So we lived in an environment where we had
to learn how to solve problems even if I wasn't right there next to the
hardware exhibiting the problem. This I think has made us a better more
technically competent company, hands down. And it made me focus on the
firmware in ways for reliability that maybe if I was sitting in the office I
wouldn't have started with to be honest, they would've been on things to do
but may have been down on that list.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I think having all your own basic lab equipment is key. In most cases one
can’t do effective embedded development without such gear.

I think for small companies with short term embedded needs, you can actually
be extra valuable, they don’t need to invest in all the gear and know how for
a one off a project.

------
AnimalMuppet
We have one such person right now. He's contract rather than permanent, but
we've done it.

We have fairly inexpensive hardware, and the hardware is not in flux, so we
have been able to send him one unit and be done with it. (I think we maybe had
to send him a replacement once, but no more than that.) If the hardware was
changing rapidly, this could get really tedious.

